# SPS-Programmierer



## BKW (9 April 2006)

Hallo, habe bei Fernuni-Hagen 2003 den SPS-Techniker zusammen mit Siemens gemacht. Leider wurde der anschliessende Kurs als Programmierer nicht mehr angeboten. Suche seitdem die Unterlagen des SPS-Programmierers der UNI-Hagen zu erlangen. Dies wäre mir sehr wichtig!! Wer kann mir diese Bereitstellen?

Mfg 
Bernhard König-Walter


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 April 2006)

Hallo,
wurde hierhin verschoben.....passt wohl besser.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2006)

Wie, Siemens hat erst 2003 seinen SPS-Techniker gemacht?  

Hast du mal an der Fern-Uni selbst nachgefragt, die haben doch sicherlich auch noch die Unterlagen.


----------

